# subtle mods



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

what subtle mods do you do to your cars? iv got a megane. and not into all these masive body kits or anythiing like that but i do like subtle things. so far iv done the 18 inch black wheels. aero wipers decent speakers and dvd headunit. just fitted some french style number plates. next i big mod i do wil be lowering or windows. but i like the little subtle ones too. any ideas? 


tom


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

LED Bulbs are the simple ones, make a big difference and usually cheap if you use eBay.

My focus is mainly the subtle things, makes a big difference when you see it next to a stock one though...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

OEM alloys powder coated with black centre caps, black wheel bolts and black calipers:










Grey badge, instead of blue on front badge, rear badge and steering wheel:



















Aswel as de-tangoed (using silver bulbs, instead of orange bulbs), pressed plates, de-badge, flat wipers, de-locked driver's door bezel.

Think a few more, in here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159982


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

I fitted some larger wheels, led side lights to match xenon lights, and this little box of tricks...


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ant i want those small centre caps, i bought 60mm ones and they were still too small :\


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Colourcoding bits which aren't already like washer jets, aerials and bases. Shortened aerial? I don't know if it's possible on yours....


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> ant i want those small centre caps, i bought 60mm ones and they were still too small :


Aren't the ST's 60mm? (well obviously not lol) I can't remember what mine where maybe 40mm, couldn't you return them to DMB?

Thats reminded me to email them about the "RS style" bonnet strip I brought off them, went to fit it, started one side of the bonnet, got to the other side and it was a million time's too long it had strectched! 

I wouldn't mind but it didn't use any force to stretch it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

TBH, I've got LOADS of subtle mods on mine, some I even forget about :lol:

I think that this was the most subtle mod I ever did









No wait, that's the opposite of subtle


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Tom, get some pictures up of the megane.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

hmmmm. Now shall I join in :lol:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

going to give it a dam good clean on sat so will get a couple up. my wheels need refurbing but thinking about doing it my self


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

You just want to post pictures of your brakes again.... :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> hmmmm. Now shall I join in :lol:


let me make myself a brew first. :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

In all seriousness, my subtle mods include

de-rubberised and matt blacked interior door handles
all white lights replaced with Cool White LEDs
Smoothed side skirts
Smoothed bump strips and colour coded
Smoothed lower half of rear bumper
Smoothed line above rear number plate
Smoothed joing between rear quarter and light panel
Faux Leather headlining
HIDs
Removed fogs
Removed Rear Wiper
Areo Wipers up front
Front "S" badge painted black
Rear de-badged

That's all I can remember at the moment


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

adlem said:


> You just want to post pictures of your brakes again.... :lol:





Deano said:


> let me make myself a brew first. :lol:


I could so pic whore myself out on this thread :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

RP will be along soon. 

He'll need a page for all of his mods. :lol:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

if there sublte mate go for it lol.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I could so pic whore myself out on this thread :lol:


Do it Ben. We all havent seem them


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am one for the odd subtle mods LOL 

here are a few

OEM sat nav



















Footrest



















Covered cupholder





































Rear cup holders



















Covered ashtray (with custom logo)



















Alloys powder coated










Door warning and puddle lights





































2011 DSG R gear knob added



















Large speedo added to MFD via VCDS











Passat silver tipped switches added (plus Toureg boot popper)














































OEM Bluetooth



















Folding mirrors with puddle lights and revers dip added














































OEM LED number plate lights


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Shaun, with the car being relatively new, were they not an option at time of ordering?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

plate surrounds and new lighting




























red night ambient light
































































debadge


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mattastra said:


> Shaun, with the car being relatively new, were they not an option at time of ordering?


Only three where available to order , but the rest are not Scirocco options, the three mods that are proper options are the sat nav which was a £2000 option and i got it new for £550 :thumb:, folding mirrors i did too but that was more i wanted a challenge LOL, the only other one was the Bluetooth that i could have added but it was cheaper to add myself :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Just the one on mine for now as I'm still to busy enjoying driving it

From this










To this










Lowered next I think and maybe some 17" Vittesse alloys, a mod that's been done quite a bit on the 600 but suits it so much better than any after market alloy I've ever seen on a 600.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I changed my side repeaters to clear lenses, front indicators to chrome bulbs, headlight bulbs to HID look Panasonic (gives a very white light - not yellow (although always forget I did this as I never see it - until I park next to a car with normal ones with the headlights on in the dark), changed the 16" alloys to 17" BBS R90's and lowered it on coil overs! Oh and I added spotlights but then made them very unsubtle and made them yellow (just because I like to do some things different to the usual crowd!

Pic!

From this









to this!










Excuse how dirty it was when this was taken!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

woodybeefcake said:


> I changed my side repeaters to clear lenses, front indicators to chrome bulbs, headlight bulbs to HID look Panasonic (gives a very white light - not yellow (although always forget I did this as I never see it - until I park next to a car with normal ones with the headlights on in the dark), changed the 16" alloys to 17" BBS R90's and lowered it on coil overs! Oh and I added spotlights but then made them very unsubtle and made them yellow (just because I like to do some things different to the usual crowd!
> 
> Pic!
> 
> ...


nice woody,very nice :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

silverback said:


> nice woody,very nice :thumb:


Thanks buddy, I appreciate that!

used it as a wedding car Saturday gone, as my sister got married (only for me and my bro, but it was a laugh)!

Looks much better nice and clean...










More subtly planned, but not saying what! You'll all have to keep an eye on my p&r thread! :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok.....here we go, you have forced my hand.

All the carbon, plus powder coated alloy tanks and a whole host of other powder coated parts, which make it look much neater, all very subtle (hoses not so subtle obviously)


















































































Carbon Radio Surround to match standard centre console, matches perfectly and looks factory, nice a subtle. (ignore the tacky lighter bung thats long gone)










Carbon fog surrounds and splitter, just need to fit my carbon splitter. (Ford logo on the cooler is long gone, not sure what I was thinking :lol: )



















Carbon Parcel Shelf



















Oh yeah, what you were all waiting for :lol: Are they subtle? Hmmm to look at maaay be? When you use them are they subtle? Erm no fricking way :lol:

I went from Brembo 4 pots in 324mm up to AP 6 Pots in 362mm 










standard Focus RS vs AP










Bells re-done in black










calipers repainted in gloss 










Proto type rears went from 280mm to 320mm, retained the standard caliper so it didn't over brake the rear, a bigger caliper would of meant installing a manual brake bias. Plus the rear on most cars does as little as 10% of the braking so it would have been over kill.

The bigger diameter improved leverage and balanced the braking out after fitting the big fronts. These are proto types and not the final design. The final design has the non contact area recessed as it looked abit odd on the proto types. They are more for looks than performance as the 280's looked pathetic against the 362's on the front.




























On the car 



















KW V3's (subtle because I only lowered it 10mm over standard and you can't see them :lol: )



















KW HLS, just incase I need to save the splitter and bumper, fitted so well it looks factory and you wouldn' know it was there 





Subtle mods that I am yet to fit

All suede steering wheel, same design as original but suede.



















Custom made slam panel cover (full carbon remake)




























Front bumper side vents/fins (full carbon remake)




























Dash clock surround with 52mm










and in all her glory.....still looks sublte, well as subtle as an RS can look. (note the cool AmD gel badge on the grille, very cool and very subtle)










Also has a very subtle 290 odd bhp and 330lbft of torque......at the moment.

My work here is done :lol: Any excuse aey :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

@pooma: 

Nice mate, is it a TI? I removed the slats from the grille on mine and meshed it. Thats nice though, headlights polished up good too by the looks of it!

Agreed on vitty alloys, done to death but looks the berries :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

That Rs looks awesome, love the large discs/calipers.

My only mod so far. Bit boring i know.









M sport dust caps 

Also Considering black & white BMW roundels. Painting the calipers black with BMW roundels on them if possible.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Mick said:


> @pooma:
> 
> Nice mate, is it a TI? I removed the slats from the grille on mine and meshed it. Thats nice though, headlights polished up good too by the looks of it!
> 
> Agreed on vitty alloys, done to death but looks the berries :thumb:


mick wtf is that avatar! its freaking me out! :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Deano said:


> mick wtf is that avatar! its freaking me out! :lol:


Jam, Jammy dodger I believe :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Deano said:


> mick wtf is that avatar! its freaking me out! :lol:





Shaun said:


> Jam, Jammy dodger I believe :thumb:


That is a funny advert.

Like all the o.e upgrades on your car Shaun. Very nice.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I cant believe any of those mods dont come standard on the R Shaun. :doublesho


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mick said:


> @pooma:
> 
> Nice mate, is it a TI? I removed the slats from the grille on mine and meshed it. Thats nice though, headlights polished up good too by the looks of it!
> 
> Agreed on vitty alloys, done to death but looks the berries :thumb:


Yep it's a ti, I love the sleeper effect the car has and this is my second, as soon as I sold my first one a few years back I regreted it and I've been through many cars since but knew I'd go back to the ti.

Vittesse wheels have been done to death but it works and they are the wheels Rover should've put on to start with.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

minimadgriff said:


> That is a funny advert.
> 
> Like all the o.e upgrades on your car Shaun. Very nice.


Yours aren't to bad either :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Yours aren't to bad either :lol:


Thanks, :thumb: You would be hard pressed to get anything O.E for my car though. On the options list was a total of fook all :lol:


----------



## wickedredvtr (Aug 25, 2008)

Really liking the OEM mods on yours Shaun :thumb:. Might have to drop you a message when I come to do a few of these or similar on my Golf for some advise.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

wickedredvtr said:


> Really liking the OEM mods on yours Shaun :thumb:. Might have to drop you a message when I come to do a few of these or similar on my Golf for some advise.


Glad you like, If I can help I will :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive done a chrome trim grille.
And Id maybe like to do all the black trim body colour and get some phase 2 rear lights.

Pimmel that picture is huge.Damn you photobucket.How many times do I need to resize it!?


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Can I play?










No..?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

show off . sweet ride that buddy. it just seems to "flow".


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

My most subtle modification, and the best one :argie:


MGM clean 1 by Pandy100, on Flickr


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I put V power diesel in rather than the fuel save stuff... how subtle is that!!!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome looking car in a great color Modmedia


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt. said:


> RP will be along soon.
> 
> He'll need a page for all of his mods. :lol:


Oh cmon, I have pretty few mods compared to shaun/ben  Need some engine bay tarting up like bens, but that's well down the list of things to do.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Oh cmon, I have pretty few mods compared to shaun/ben


bollards, you have changed everything on yours :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> bollards, you have changed everything on yours :lol:


That was the M3 you're thinking of, and bits falling off to be replaced with oem bits don't count as mods


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Deano said:


> mick wtf is that avatar! its freaking me out! :lol:


Jammy, jammy, mmmmm!!!

Jammy dodgers advert i think:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Jammy, jammy, mmmmm!!!
> 
> Jammy dodgers advert i think:thumb:


Can people PLEASE spell 'Jammie' correctly!!!!

As in...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Can people PLEASE spell 'Jammie' correctly!!!!
> 
> As in...


Jimmy jams?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

All of mines can be found here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/dto_garage.php?&do=viewvehicle&vehicle_id=1416


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Just done another quick cheap mod



















A light dusting of black paint, not 100% on the look though so will probably go and buy some smoked lenses instead.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

As you aren't sure can I say.... not too keen on that either tbh Mr Pooma. Light smoke, frosted white or orange :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'll be going light smoke, no harm in trying though.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Can't afford to do what I really want! so all I have done is 

Clio V6 -

Pipercoss cone induction kit
Powdercoated gloss black alloys
white callipers
Silvervisions

Clio 1.2

Smoothed & Colour coded bumper strips, side strips, spoiler & wing mirrors
Rear 172 bumper
RS Grill
Silvervisions
Brighter bulbs
Lowered 40mm Apex springs
Yellow callipers
15" Renault Ronal alloys & Toyo Proxie tyres

Soon to be fitted coilovers, just need some 58mm hubs!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

erm....

debadged the back to hide it being an oil burner  it and added stickers....

and if your RP 

added Pot Poori to the interior :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My old Accord with it's first mod, clear side repeaters -










Then the visible mods i can remember were:

Debadged
Facelift rear light cluster
Detango'd (iridium indicators)
Uprated light bulbs & LED side lights
Aero blades
Xsara Washer Jets
Prospeed exhaust with Supersprint Back Box
Lowered
Uprated discs & pads
Alloys
De chromed front grill
SR boot spoiler
SR leather seats/door cards
Modern font numberplate

Personally i think all subtle -



















If i had the time & money, i would have removed all the bumperstrips/smoothed the doors, colour coded the door handles, sills and the strip on the front & rear bumper.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi i have a focus like the grey badges where did you purchase them from and have they got them for the centre of wheels too


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pressed plates, clear bulbs, a bit of ice with the only visible change being the headunit, wind deflectors, panel filter. De"twingoed" the rear but left all other badging on  

That's all my plans done, don't want anything else.


----------

